# Your dog and goat show



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Maybe this should be a poll.
How many members take both goats and dog(s) on
their hikes?

And what breed of dog joins the herd?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Lab cross


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a black lab that comes with me.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Some type of Cattle dog I think. He must be 12 now. 
Thanks for putting this up as a poll.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Two rescue dogs. Not sure of breed , some chihuahua and terrier.Best goat herders on the planet.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

We go on daily hikes with the goats and dogs (Vizsla and Aussie). The goats don't want to go on the rare occassion the dogs are not with us. They seem to appreciate that the dogs will warn them of "danger".
Denise
Magic Bean Farm


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

We have an Australian Cattle Dog (AKA blue heeler) that we adopted from the pound. She is a great watchdog, but I wish I were smart enough to train her to run out and gather the goats and bring them to me. She would love to do it, but I don't know how to teach her.


----------



## Rift (Sep 6, 2009)

As most of you have experienced, we are a major attraction as we stroll down the trail (even the rangers take pictures and ask "are those goats!"). Here is the line up---husband, the 3 boys (Poncho,Romeo,and Buckwheat), the Rhodesian ridgeback, the schnauzer cross, then me. And we MUST keep in that order to make everybody happy. If the dogs try to butt up in line, the boys give them "the warning". It is so much fun!!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> I wish I were smart enough to train her to run out and gather the goats and bring them to me. She would love to do it, but I don't know how to teach her.


Best if you don't start it. The goats then would be uncomfortable with the blue heeler on the trail. Better to train the goats to come when called. I had blue heeler that I taught (should say allowed) to go get the cow. It came at a dead run. Needless to say. Not too much milk that day. LOL
Had to break the dog from chaseing the cow then.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> > I wish I were smart enough to train her to run out and gather the goats and bring them to me. She would love to do it, but I don't know how to teach her.
> 
> 
> Best if you don't start it. The goats then would be uncomfortable with the blue heeler on the trail. Better to train the goats to come when called. I had blue heeler that I taught (should say allowed) to go get the cow. It came at a dead run. Needless to say. Not too much milk that day. LOL
> Had to break the dog from chaseing the cow then.


Good point. She already hassles them when I first let them out of their pen. Also, when we are out and about she will hassle them if they stray too far or get scattered. She doesn't know how to actually herd them up and make them go somewhere, she just bugs them. Sometimes I have to tell her to stop it, and she does. What I really like about her is that she stays close, pays attention to me, and lets me know if anything or anybody comes around. Those must have been traits that were bred into these dogs. They were supposed to stay with their cowboy, not wander off after other people or animals, pay attention to their cows and their cowboy and to anything that might be a threat, and be tough enough to keep up with a cowboy on horseback in rough country. She isn't big enough (only 35 lb) to tangle with predators or other dogs, but that's not her job. She just lets me know if anything comes around and then I can deal with it. And when she barks, which she only does if there is a reason, the goats gather around me. She is the perfect hiking and goat guardian dog for us.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

We have a Pudelpointer from Cedarwood Pudelpointers in Meridian Idaho...the most intelligent dog I have every been around and an amazing hunting dog...and pretty cute to! He loves his goat buddies!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I used to hike with the goats and my great dane, but she gets a bit protective of "her" goats when it comes to other dogs. Just too much hassle to have to track her and the goats. She has never really bit another dog who gets frisky around the goats, but because of her size she sounds really vicious. Kudjo sounding really. It scares the other dog owners. 
NO DOGS for me now-a-days.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I always had a dog growing up and so did Phil, but we weren't allowed to have a dog in our apartment (Phil and I barely fit in that tiny place!). But then he discovered goats at the county fair and fell in love. He turned to me and said, as we watched a goat tear down and happily devour it's first-place ribbon, "Nan, I'm not sure I really like dogs. But I think I like goats. Goats are funny. We should get a goat." 

So, a couple of years later we got a goat to live with my horses, and he became such a pet that I've never felt the desire to have a dog again. I predict many more goats in our future. But dogs? Not sure about that.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Ashley, That is amazing I have rarely seen other pudelpointers much less one that runs with goats. Henna has been with her 3 obers most of her life. On hikes she is always looking for birds but checks in frequently on the her pack of goats. They are intelligent dogs. She often tries to engage the goats in play. Her speed and high energy is a bit much for them but they will watch her play. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

really enjoying this topic. And the photos.
pudelpointers are very interesting. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My daughter's dog goes with us and stays far enough ahead not to bother anyone. He is bred to be like the original Indian dogs. His behavior is more like a coyote than a wolf.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> My daughter's dog goes with us and stays far enough ahead not to bother anyone. He is bred to be like the original Indian dogs. His behavior is more like a coyote than a wolf.


The indian dogs are pretty cool. I had an opportunity to have one once.
But as always seems to be the case with me. 
I already have two too many dogs.
I have 5 now. Well 4 are yorkies. Do those count as whole dogs?


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

We hike with two dogs: a Red Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog) and a Scottish Terrier.

The Heeler is a good watch dog and the goats aren't bothered by her at all, although they seem to have a "comfort zone" of about 2 feet and will butt her away if she gets too close. They goats definitely show the dog who's the boss!

The Scotty, despite her short legs, has amazing endurance and has no trouble keeping up with us on our hikes. Interestingly - and unlike with the Healer - the goats completely ignore her. She walks under their bellies or right on their heels and they don't seem to take any notice of her.

Ken


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

If it's just us going hiking, we take my dog. She is a long hair German Shepherd. It seems a lot of people are scared of German Shepherds, so we don't take her when other people go with us. She is excellent with goats and the only mean bone in her body is her tail when she whacks you with it, :lol:
[attachment=1:rsfztnhy]DSCN1335.JPG[/attachment:rsfztnhy]
[attachment=0:rsfztnhy]DSCN0614.JPG[/attachment:rsfztnhy]


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

What a sweet picture of the Shepherd laying with the kid.
Your shep reminds me of mine years ago. 
Thanks for shareing your photo.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing IdahoNancy! Its great to have a fellow pudelpointer-mom out there!! Our Ruger loves his goats, but he is alot faster than them and tends to just blow right by them..he loves it when they try to chase him or head butt him! Crazy animals......


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be hiking with two of my Central Asian Shepherds & my little American Hairless Terrier. If my friend comes, she will have her Rhodesian Ridgeback & her Silken Windhound. I would post pictures, but apparently every photo I have is too large. 8-(


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

We hike with our pack-goat-in-training and two Italian Greyhounds.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Wow. Im not sure how I overlooked this post but this is right up my alley. I go on walks from my house almost daily with all my goats, "Shilo" my German Shorthair Pointer and "Dog" my wife's theropy dog a Blue Heeler (smart dog). I enjoy this and look forward to my one hour walks daily. It's my quiet time that I use to vent, talk to the Lord and just think things over.

I also hunt upland birds over my German Shorthair Pointer using Packgoats to carry water, equipment, lunch, coffee, birds, rain gear, and whatever else I need for a full day outing. I hunt pheasant, quail, chuckar, huns and doves over Sandy Lane my go to upland bird hunting goat. Sandy at three years of age has become so in tune with me she walks silently behind me and she stops when the Shorthair pointer goes on point. This is awsome to watch the goats anticipate what the hunting dog is doing out in front of them. I can shoot over and around Sandy all day long and she will not even flinch. I love taking this goat hunting, she is a real lady and stays very close to me. I will try to get this on a short video this fall to share with everyone under the hunting with Packgoats topic.

"Long Live The Packgoat"

Curtis King


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

the last hike i took with my goat i moved my sheep herd 10 miles home to the ranch.
on that hike i had 
300 ewes
2 Live stock guard dogs
2 border collies
12 goats
We made the trip in 3 hours and 20 minutes.


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

*Italian Greyhounds*

We hike with our pack-goat-in-training (empty packs still) and two Italian Greyhounds, a kind of dog not often seen on the trail. So we tend to attract a LOT of attention!


----------



## DarklingFarm (May 30, 2011)

Only one dog... because I only have one dog.


----------



## imported_Laura (Oct 29, 2011)

*huskies and lamanchas*

My husband and I have 3, 2 year old lamanchas (Oliver, Twist, and Dodger) that we take on hikes from home out our back gate with our 3 dogs 3-4 times a week. We are looking forward to our first "real" light overnight pack trips this summer and of course with the whole gang. We will stick close to home on the Klamath and Shasta-Trinity national forests.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey All,

REALLLLLLY glad to see this thread and the responses. I have an amazing little female English Springer Spaniel that is 10 months old that I have been working closely with since 7 weeks old. While I don't have goats...yet...my plan was to hunt, hike & camp with both. I was concerned about conflict but she learns quick and obeys very well...you all make me very optimistic on my goal. Anyone else have a Springer that accompanies them & their goats? Input on socializing them if they are both older?

Thx for the great input and forum!

TOU


----------

